# Вегето-сосудистая дистония + синдром беспокойных ног



## Ольга Мельник (3 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте. У меня ВСД с 22 лет. После жизненных переживаний у меня появились приступы похожего характера и бессонница. Я не спала практически 5 месяцев. Спасалась только феназепамом. В течении жизни при нервных моральных и физических перегрузках случались приступы и один раз сильный с потерей сознания и замедленной речью. Потом все восстановилось. Сейчас мне 55 лет   и в декабре были постоянные приступы чуть не каждый день ровно месяц и после этого месяца  появились проблемы с памятью . Мне аж страшно!!! Кроме всего и синдром беспокойных ног. Как это может быть взаимосвязано?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2017)

Это все взаимосвязано и называется психовегетативные расстройства.
А вот какая форма расстройств легко определит врач, который этим занимается.
Психоневролог, психиатр, невролог.


----------



## Ольга Мельник (3 Мар 2017)

Легко сказать, что врач определит легко , где же найти такого врача? Два года занимаюсь этим. Пока что кроме праксименол ничего не прописали. Только установили что это синдром беспокойных ног. Сделали комп. диагностику позвоночника , головы и ног. Прописали праксименол на этом дело и закончилось. Ладно . с дистанией как то справляюсь а вот с ногами что то страшное. Таблетки уже не действуют а ноги ведут себя по страшному противно не прерывая ни днем ни ночью зуд и щекотание от колена ло щиколотки. Так раздражает что весь мир  не мил.  Прошу спасения!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2017)

Энмг делали?
Сахар какой?


----------

